# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  .:. مـرت سنـــــه .:.

## أمير العاشقين

*مرت سنه من ودعتني وسافرت
مرت سنه صدقني من بعدك ضعت 
مرت سنه من غيرك انت عمري خسرته 
من غيرك انت كل شي خسرته 
على الذكريات انا عشت مرت سنه 
مرت سنه من فارقني عيونك 
وشلون اصبر يالمحب من دونك 
ما ترجع ادري تعبني صبري 
ايام صعبه شقد شفت مرت سنه
مرت سنه وانا انتظر وجداني 
يالهاجرت صار الندم عنواني
لا ما نسيتك وبقلبي بيتك*
*مرت سنه* 

*هذا قالت ميادة عند رحيل محبوبها* 

*فماذا عني ماذا اقول اسمعوني* 


**************
*ماذا اكتب ياحبيبي*
*سنين تمر ايها الحبيب وانت لاتعلم ما بها كيف لك 
انت تعلم وانت غائباً عن قلوب احبتك بكل ما فيها 
كيف لي الصبر وها هي السنين تمضي وانا ليس بيدي سوا البوح 
نعم ابكي وابكي ولكن دموعي لاتجد الحل لهذا البعد فكم ضعت من بعدك ايها الحبيب 
صدقني ليس بيدي سوا البكاء مل قلبي تلك الدباجه اليوميه التي لا اعلم متى ستنتهي 
نعم ايتها الحبيبه احبك احبك واحبك 
لا اعلم لما ابكي عندما افتقدك ولاكن ليس بيدي شي اخبرني ماذا افعل بجسدي الذي اصبح
بليا روح ونفس اخدت النفس والنبض 
حبيبي تفضل هذا القلب الذي لايمل ولا يكل من حبك 
تمسك به فلقد اردك انت ولا يريد غيرك* 
*تفضل يا حبيبي* 
*وتقبل حروفي* 


*من يقول اني ياحبيبي نسيتك 
معقوله انسى ايام عمري وحياتي 
وش باقي من العمر وما عطيتك 
قول لو تطلب جوفي وذاتي 
احبك ايه احبك واقولها وسط بيتك 
ماراح اسكت هذا بالامس واليوم تالي* 


*هل سمعتي ياأعظم حب سكن بذاخلي 
نعم احببتك وبجنون* 

*مع السلامه يا حبي العذري* 

*أحبك* 

*أمير العاشقين 
جاسم أحمد*

----------


## كبرياء

سنين تمضــــــــي وأحباب قلوبنا بعيدون عنا ؛؛ لانملكـ سوى الصبر وانتظار نورهم يعوود فيشرق

ظلام حياتنا من جديد ؛ وفي لحظه يضيق بنا الصبر ؛ وتجف دموعنا فقد طال بعدكـ حبيبي ؛ فمتى 

ستعوود؟؟؟


أميــــــــــــــر العاشقين

أسعدنـــــــي أن أكون أول من رد على نزف قلمكـ الرااائع ؛ داائما متألق أخي في عباراتكـ ؛؛ لاعدمنا 

جديدكـــ ؛تقبلـــ مروريـــــ وتحيــــــــــاااتيــــــــــ

كبريـــــــــــــــااء

----------


## لحن الخلود

كم هو العذاب في بعد الاحباب 
 اهو جرح ومع السنين يطيب
 او داء لو مرت جميع السنين لا يطيب
 هنا من يقول بعده بلغ العام 
وانا بلغ من الاعوام مانسيت
وهل لك في يوم ما ان تعود
لربما نلتقي في هفوه من الزمان
 جميل ما سطره قلمك اخي امير العاشقين 
كم هو جميل ماتخطه يداك
 واعذر تشويهي لصفحتك
تقبل مروري اختك لحـــــــــــــــــ الخلود ـــــــــــن

----------


## غرام العاشقين

أبكي بعدكِ عني يا حبيبتي

فللبعد آلآم و آهات

.....

أحبك .. أحبك وللبعد أسباب

ولك يا حبيبي قدمت الأعذار

حبيبي

آلآمك توجعني

و آهاتك تحرقني



آخر كلماتي ليست الوداع بل ..

أحبك حتى الممات

أمير العاشقين

كلماتك جوهرة الحب العميق

سلمت أناملك المبدعه

ولا عدمنا قلمك المبهر

تقبل مروري

تحياتي

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

تمر السنين من بعدكم يا احبابي
كم كنا بقربكم ونحتسي البعد والعذابي
قلوبنا تحترق وتشتعل في لهيبي
دموعنا تمطر بغزارة وحرقة في نحيبي
كل لحظة نفكر ونوهم انفسنا بشيء عجيبيي 
وكل املا سياتي مغردا ويجمع الشتات المتفرقي
الا ليت الحب يبقي في صمتي
ليريح قلبي وينسيني كل اوجعي
ايها الحبيب ارجوك  اسمعني
وابقى بقربي لتطفي جمر قلبي 
لا تكن قاسيا كالحجري
اراف بحالي وامسك بيدي
دونك انت لنا احيا 
ولن ارا ماذا بعدك هو غذي

يسلمووووووو عزيزي اميرالعاشقين
على الاحساس الرائع والكلمات الجميلة
اعذرني لم استطع ان امسك بقلمي 
بعدما مارايت ماخطة قلبك وقلمك

تحياااتي
اختك

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*كبرياء* 
*الله يعطيك العافيه على هذا التواصل الجميل مشكورة على تلك الحروف والادراج الرائع*  
*لحن الخلوود* 
*تسلمي خيتوو اسعدني ردك كثيراً يعطيش مليون عافيه يارب*  
*خيتوو غراام العاشقين* 
*تسلمي والله على الحرووف الجميله* 
*مشكورة والله يارب ويعطيش العافيه*  
*خيتو الفراشه الحائره* 
*مشاء الله تبارك الله وش هالحروف الجميله* 
*مشكورة خيتوو وما قصرتي يارب* 
*والله يعطيش مليون عافيه يارب*  

*تسلمواا والله على هذا التواصل*  
*عساكم على القوة يارب*  
*ماننحرم من هالتواصل يارب*  
*أخوكم* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## إيلاف

يرحلون بعيدا .. ليتركونا خلفهم .. 
نحيا بفنون الألم .. ونتجرع عذابات البعد والغياب ..
ننتظر .. نتأمل .. نشتاق لحنايا أرواحهم الدافئة ..
نطلق الندائات .. تتلوها الأمنيات .. مخنوقة بالعبرات ..
علهم يسمعون .. ولقلوبنا المتعذبة يعودون ..

.:: أمــيــر الــعــاشــقــيــن ::.

لقلمك نغمته الخاصه .. وأسلوبه المتميز ..
ولكلماتك إحساساً لا يضاهيه إحساساً آخر ..
دوما تتميز صفحتك بعبير كلماتها ..
مُناي أن لا نحرم من قلمك ..

دمت بخير .. إختك .. إيــــلاف ..

----------


## سيناريو

على رصيف المشتاقين جلست  بانتظارك
فوجدت حرارة الشمس كــحرارة شوقي لك
ملأتُ الرصيف بكل أنواع الورد لاستقبالك 
فمابالك لم تأتي؟؟؟
أمير العاشقين وأمير المشتاقين رااااائعه  كلماتك اخي 
عاش قلمك وإحساسك 
بانتظار نبض جديد
دمت بود

----------


## شموع الشوق

دائماًالبعد الماً الوحيد فما هو حل هذا الالم الذي يسيطر على قلوبنا يحرقنا الشوق كما تحرق الشمس الزرع ويذبلنا كما تذبل الشمعه 
ويحرمنا من شم تلك الورده التي تعلن عن ابتداء الحب 
الحب الذي تمناه قلب كل منا ويطفي علينا الحزن والكمد كما يطفي الليل نور الشمس 
          أخي أميــــــــــر العاشقين 
     احساس جميل بفن قلمك الرائع 
  كلماتاً لها وقع في انفسنا لها انين الالم 
  ونزف الجراح .
 دمت بحفظ الباري 
  تقبل مروري اخي العزيز
      أختك شمــــــــــــــــــ الشوق ــــــــوق

----------


## hanin2000

نعم معك حق لايترك البعد غيره الدمع وليس دموع اعتياديه بل دموع معها حرقة قلب والاشتياق والوله والحنين وهذه الدموع لاتقف حتى لو عبر القلم عن مايخالجنا طول سنوات البعد ......
لذلك صحه قلمك المتلطخ بالعبارات والمعاني الرائع فأدعو من الله ان يزيدك ابداعاً على ما انت عليه من أبداع

----------


## الأمل البعيد

> لا اعلم لما ابكي عندما افتقدك ولاكن ليس بيدي شي اخبرني ماذا افعل بجسدي الذي اصبح
> بليا روح ونفس اخدت النفس والنبض




نعم البعد الم الوحيد 
نطلق الندائات .. تتلوها الأمنيات .. مخنوقة بالعبرات ..
ولاكن لامجيب 
امير العاشقين 
اهنئك على قلمك الحساس والمرهف بالكلمات البراقة
دام اريجك الفواح
لاعدمناك
تحياتي

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

شوف حبي لك حبيبي .. وغلاتك فـ قليبي ..
حبيبي وينك ؟ 
عني تبتعد .. شلون باعيش بعدك ؟؟
وشوقي في سعير ونار تلتهب ..
وحنيني  .. هذا منه كتب .. 
شلون اعبر عن مدى حزني وانيني ..
يالغالـــــــــي ماعرفتك ؟
تبتعد عني كل هالسنين وماوحشتك ؟! 

يؤيؤيؤيؤيؤ 
اميروه >> الصرراحة روعة اخوي كتاباتك ..
عاد مو تتأخر علينا .. أي راوينا ابدعاتك القادمة ونحن في الانتظار 
اختك صدووووووووووووفه

----------


## حزن العمر

مرت سنة ومر فيها عيد عمري وانا لوحدي
ومرت سنة واجاني العيد و انا لوحدي
مرت سنة واجاني فصل الشتا وانا لوحدي
ومرت سنة ومر فيها ذكرى المحبة وانا لوحدي
وش احكيلك عن هالسنة اللي مرت ياغلاتي
وش احكيلك وانا سنتي صارت سنين يالغالي
والعمر ذابل فقد فرحة أيامه وشوق الليالي
وش احكيلك وانا يومي بعد فرقاك كله أوجاعي
ودمعي على خدي وصوتي من الحزن خافي
آآآه من الذكرى لا مرت وصارت سيف بقليبي
آآآه من الذكرى لا مرت وصارت حزني وعذابي
 ولـــكن عـــاد !! ....
ماعادت سنين العمر تفرق دامك رحلت مع غيري
ماعادت الأيام حـلوة ولا الورد حبــي وغـــرامي
ماعادت الفرحة شوقي ودمعتي أصدق أحزاني
ماعدت انت اللي انتظره وموتي أكبـر انتظاري
خلاص دام السنة مرت انا أعـلن موتي وحدادي

************

الله يعطيك العافية أخي
أمير العاشقين
شكرا لك على الحروف
الجميلة والصادقة ،،
مااصعب الذكرى حين
تمر عليها السنوات
ومااصعب العمر حين
يجري في الانتظار ..

تحيتي العطرة
حزن العمر

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*إيلاف* 
*سيناريوو*
*شموع الشوق* 
*حنين الفين* 
*الامل البعيد* 
*صدفة البحر* 
*حزن العمر* 

*تسلموا والله على هذا المرور الرائع والجميل* 


*وتواجدكم هو الاجمل والاحلى اخوتي والله* 

*يعطيكم ربي الف مليون الف عافيه يارب* 

*وما ننحرم من حضوركم الرائع والله* 

*عساكم على القوة يارب* 

*خالص تحياتي* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 قبل الحب توقا للحب نزرع في حواف حياتنا قبل الاعماق بذرتا للامل نرويها
 بالنظرة المتفائلة للمستقبل ونحنو عليها
امير العا شقين  سنة كثيرة في عمر الانتظار
 ولا كنها قليلة في عمر الحب 
 كلما استعصى علينا تناول النجوم كلما ازددنا شوقا لها  وحلمنا ان نتنا ولها يوم ما
 بوحك الناري والمندفع من فوهة البركان
 في ليلك المعربد بأسم الحبيبة فرط على
  غدير المشتاقين يتكبد عناء الزحام هنا
  والعيون العا شقة تترقب كلمة بوح تعبر
 عن ما يعتلج في دواخلها تجد القلوب عاكفة
 تتناول شيء من نميرك المعذب  والمعذب
  سماحا لولوجي عالمك الجميل
  خا دمكم بو كوثر    ابتسم تسعد

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

*مرت سنه*

*والكل تغير*

*مرت سنه* 

*والكل تذمر*

*مرت سنه*

*ياحبيبي تذكر*

*كلمات جميله تحمل بين طياتها*

*كل عنصر كتابي*

*ماذا أقول لساني يعجز عن التعبي* 

*فكلماتك مذهله*

*فالتدم هذه المشاعر للأبد*

*أختك بسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووومه*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*خيوو ابو كوثر مشكور يالغالي* 

*الله يعطيك العافيه يارب* 

*خيتوو بسووومه مشاء الله على الكلمات الروعه* 

*روووعه والله هالتواجدخيتووو* 

*يعطيش العافيه يارب* 

*ماننحرم من هالتواجد* 

*عساكي على القوة يارب*

----------


## الفتى_الحزين

*  من يوم ما راحو الحبايب                                  ظليت وحدي شايل المصايب*

*  حزين أنا و قلبي ذايب                                      أنا اللي ما أقدر على فراقهم دقايق*

*  و اليوم راحو راحو و سابوني تايه                        متحمل الويل و أشوف العجايب*

*  من يوم ما راحو الحبايب                                   ظليت وحدي شايل المصايب*

*  من يوم ما فارقوني النوم ماني طايل                      أسهر الليل أعد الثواني و لدقائق*

*  أنتظر متى رجوع الحبايب                                  و الله افراقهم خلا القلب شايب*

*  من يوم ما راحو الحبايب                                   ظليت وحدي شايل المصايب*

*  بدونهم أنا عليل و العقل شارد                              راح مني الفكر و القلب حاير*

*  طاير أنا في حبهم طاير                                      يا رب رجعهم أنت وحدك اللي قادر*

*  من يوم ما راحو الحبايب                                    ظليت وحدي شايل المصايب*

*&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&*

*ابني الحبيب والعزيز على قلبي( أمير العاشقين)* 
*سلمت اناملك على ماخطت لنا من أعذب وأجمل الحروف حروف من ذهب*
*وتقبل خرباشاتي المتواضعة لكي تكون بصمة بين ربوع صفحاتك الرائعة*
*مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح وبالمزيد من العطاء والتقدم*
*وربي يهنيك ويسعدك*
*مع فائق تحياتي لك  وكل عام وانت بألف خير*
*القلب الحنون(أبوحسين)*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*تعجبني يالغالي والله وحشتني حرووفك* 

*تسلم لي حبيب قلبي على هيك حرووف* 

*مشاء الله اضافه روووعه للغايه* 

*ولا نستغرب من الغالي ابو حسين هذه الحرووف*

*الله يعطيك العافيه حبيبي* 

*وما ننحرم من هالتواجد* 

*عساك على القوة يارب* 

*خالص تحياتي* 
*أبنك* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## روح ذابلة

*كم هو مؤلم فرقا وبعاد الأحبة عنا*
*وكلما إبتعدوا أكثر إزددنا جنونا عليهم وإشتياقا لهم*
*رغم هذا*
* الحب في الصميم يكبر* 
*ينتظر عودتهم*
*وينتظر تلك الإطلالة التي تسعد القلب وتبهج الروح*

*قلبك ينبض بنقاء*
*بحب ومشاعر وصفاء*

*قلبك ياأخي نادر في هذا الوجود*




*تشكر على هذا الحبر الذي تبعثر بأروع المشاعر هنا*


*تحياتي لك*

*أختك*

*روح ذابلة*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو كلمات رائعه

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*رووح ذابلة*

*لحن الوفا*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه يارب* 


*مشكورين والله وماقصرتووا* 

*والله يعطيكم الف مليون الف عافيه يارب* 

*عساكم على القوة انشالله* 

*خالص تحياتي* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## مرت سنه

السلام عليكم  


اخوي امير العاشقين 


بطلب منك طلب 


حاولت اللقى الاغنيه هذي مالقيتها ياليت تعطيني الرابط حق الاغنيه 


واكون لك شكار وممنون ياهلي

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*لحن الوفا الله يعاااافيك انشالله* 

*مشكورة على المرور والتواجد* 


*الله يعطيش العافيه يارب* 

*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*اخوي مرت سنه* 

*ودي اعطيك الرابط بس ممنوع الروابط* 


*مشكور على هالتواجد والله يعطيك العافيه يارب* 

*خالص تحياتي* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## طيف المشاعر

تســـــــــــــــــــــــــلم خيوو آآمير العآآآشقين

بصراحه طرح اكثر من رآآآآآآآئــــــــــــــــــع

يـــ ع ـــطيك آآلف ع ـــــــافيهـ
 هنيأ لك هذا الإبداع 
دمت بـــــــــــــــود

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أغمض عيوني وأحلم برجوعك
أغمضهم حتى ما يبكوني
أنا ودي
عيوني حتى أشوفك فيهم
بغيابك ما ودي عيوني
إذا بعدك طول
بتموتني الأشواق
صعبه أتحمل أكثر
من كده إفراق
ينساني زماني
والعالم تنساني
بس عيونك لا تنساني
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
أخوي : أمير العاشقين
كلماتك أكثر من روووووعه
يسلموا
وتقبل تطفلي على صفحتك بهذه الكلمات

دمت في رعاية الرحمن

أختك : أمنيات مجروحه
 :embarrest:

----------


## ضياء الراشد

ههههههههه

الاغنيه هذي مو اغنيه مياده

هذا ظلم هذي اغنيه ضياء الراشد اذا تعرفه

وضياء الراشد اهدى البومين لحاتم العراقي والناس على بالهم هذي الاغاني

لحاتم العراقي وهم البومين فقط الابوم الاول فيه اغاني (سواها بينا ؛ وهيا العايله ؛ توك جايني

؛ احجي وياج ومتسمعيني ؛ ..... والخ )

اما الالبوم الثاني هو (مر بيا الحلو ؛ ياصبر صبرته عليج ؛ النار النار ؛ تلقاني بالسكه ؛ ..... والخ )

وهو اصلا له 6 البومات مع الالبومات التي مهديها لحاتم

لكن هو ما يحب الشهره وانا اول مره اشوف مغني جذي وهو مغني رووعه جداً جداً

وهذي هي احد اغانيه التي لا احد يعرف من يغنيها لكن غنتها مياده والناس حطوا في بالهم 

ان مياده هي من تغنيها .

وانا كنت حاب اني ابين لكم هذي المعلومة .

 :bigsmile:

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*أمنيات مجروحه طيف المشاعر* 

*مشكورين والله على هذا التواجد الرائع والجميل* 

*شكراً لكم ولردودكم الطيبه* 

*عساكم على القوة يارب*

*ما ننحرم من هالطله والتواجد* 

*خالص تحياتي* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> ههههههههه 
> الاغنيه هذي مو اغنيه مياده 
> هذا ظلم هذي اغنيه ضياء الراشد اذا تعرفه 
> وضياء الراشد اهدى البومين لحاتم العراقي والناس على بالهم هذي الاغاني 
> لحاتم العراقي وهم البومين فقط الابوم الاول فيه اغاني (سواها بينا ؛ وهيا العايله ؛ توك جايني 
> ؛ احجي وياج ومتسمعيني ؛ ..... والخ ) 
> اما الالبوم الثاني هو (مر بيا الحلو ؛ ياصبر صبرته عليج ؛ النار النار ؛ تلقاني بالسكه ؛ ..... والخ ) 
> وهو اصلا له 6 البومات مع الالبومات التي مهديها لحاتم 
> لكن هو ما يحب الشهره وانا اول مره اشوف مغني جذي وهو مغني رووعه جداً جداً 
> ...



*اذا كان قصدك ظلم اني سرقت كلماتها فا انت غلطان* 
*وكان قصدك توضح الى من الاغنيه او ان هي سرقتها* 

*فانا مو مسؤال عنهم هم يتصرفوووا بروحهم* 

*اللهم اني سمعت ميادة تقولها وما سبق وسمعت حاتم لاني اسمع ليه* 

*ثاني شي اخوي ظلم ليش انا كتبت حقوق الطبع وقلت كلمات مياده* 

*مو من شيمي اخد تعب غيري* 

*ياريت تراجع الموضوع* 

*بتلقى مكتوب الي قالها انا سمعتها من مياده وكتبت مياده* 

*مالي شغل في من الي قالها اول* 

*هم يتصرفواا* 

*عساك على القوة ومشكور على التوضيح*

*أخوك* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## التوبي

*حبيبي دوم هاجرني أنا بعيّد* 
*عايش في حزن أنا وأهو بعيّد* 
*أزوره دوم وأتمنا أهو يعيّد* 
*حبيبي شسبب حاقد عليـا* 
*أخي أمير العاشقين أعجبني هذا العطاء والاسلوب* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*اخي التوبي لك مني كل التحايا والاجلال* 

*ردك الجميل اخجلني للغايه* 

*في صدا حروفكم لا استطيع الكتابه* 

*دمت على الصحه والعافيه يالغالي* 

*أخاك* 
*أمير العاشقين* 
*
*

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
يسلمو خيي
يعطيك العافيه
رائع ماخطه قلمك
واصل كتاباتك
ربي يوفقك
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق دائماً
أختك : النظره البريئه

----------


## شهد الأحزان

*****************************
*ليه القلـوب اللـي نبـي دوم تغـدر ...؟؟*  
_شكيت جرحـي للبحـر ... قـال .. تكبـر ... 
وتشوف منهم ... في حياتك ..... غرابـه_
*طقت له .. تكفـى .. إذا .. كنـت ... تقـدر .. 
عندي سؤال ... بس ..؟؟ .. ناقص .. إجابة ......!!* 
*
ليه القلـوب اللـي ... نبـي ... دوم   تخون  و   تغـدر ...؟؟ 
وليه الحزن ... يفرض علينـا ..... ثيابـه*
*
اقو ل  لقلب اذا ..   نكسـر .. مـا ظنتـي يـوم ... يجبـر**
بـاقـول كلمـة .... وأذكـرها.. دوم وانت  أخبـر .. 
وأذكر .. كلامي لـك ... إجابـه .... إجابـه ..!! 

لا تقول .. أنا .. فاهـم .. علـى النـاس أقـدر .. 
أقـدر أميّـز ... مـن دروسـي .... كتابـه ..*







*رسمت لحبنا صوره وقلت اكتب لها عنـوان
اكمل به حلاوتهـا وتكمـل فرحتـي فيهـا 
سرحت وتاهت افكاري وساحت علبة الالوان
ونا ردد حروف اسمك وفكـر فـي معانيهـا 
لقيت انه يعزف اجمل معاني الحب للخـلان
ويشفي جملة اجروحٍٍي عجزالكلام فيها
جزمت وجيت ابا خطه ذكرت انك على زعلان
تهاوت فرحتي فجئه ورحت في طريق لحزان 
حملت لك  الصوره تكفي داخل  الوجدان
تسابق مني انفاسي تبـي تاخذ امل فيها
حسافه ليت ما جيته ياليتـه غيـر العنـوان
حسافه كيف هالعالم تخّلـت عـن اساميهـا 
سلبني فرحة اعياني وذوقني عنى الحرمـان
ونااللّي كنت اقدره  اوعلـى روحـي ابديك 
حلفت اني   ما  غير  حبك لو ينحط عليي ثوب لكفا ن   
وتخط اسمك على قبري  وللعبـره    منك اخليهـا 
* 
_اخي امير العاشقين_ 

_نزف قلمك بينا اوراق الاعضاء _ 
_انك شاعرمرهفوعاشق مجنون    _ 
_مشاعررقيقه وكلماتتحملاحساس انسانمجروح_ 
_  تسلم على روعة نثر الم بين السطور
خاطرة انخطة حروفها بدموع عاشق_ 
_مشكور امير العاشقين وعساك ع القوه
في نتظار جديدك وابداعك_
_دمت لنا وللمنتدى قلمانابضابكل جديد

تقبل خالص تحياااتي اوحترامي _ 
_ ا ختك شهد الاحزان
_





_ 
_

----------


## أموله

أميرالعاشقين 
كلمات روعه تسلم يدك

----------


## فهد الهزيمي

شكرا لك 

الاغنيه او الكلمات عراقيه

----------

